# One Of My Greatest Fears ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

One of my greatest fears here on SM ... is making a mistake on something I am about to send and post ... like using the wrong emoticon!!! Several times I have previewed what I am about to send, and realized that I have clicked on the wrong emoticon! So far, I have caught the error. But, heaven help me, if I really mess up, with someone reading a post with a mistaken emoticon ... before I can go back and edit! That is one of my greatest nightmares!

Like ... 

I am so sorry you are not feeling well. :HistericalSmiley: 

I think you are so smart! :wacko1:  

Oh, you look so pretty in that picture! :yucky: :smscare2: 

Oh, we are so sorry you are leaving SM. :yahoo: :happy: :happy dance: :woohoo2: 

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hi-jack your thread. :supacool: (I never heard of hi-jacking a thread until I became a member of SM)

I hope you have a wonderful day. :Bad day: 

Oh, I am glad you asked me again. :beating a dead horse: :smpullhair:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL too funny! and that would be sooo easy to do. I have nearly done it many times. That's what happens when I don't put my glasses on.  

:smpullhair:  :biggrin: :smheat:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is hilarious! :smrofl: I've come close to doing that a few times myself...glad I'm not alone!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You are too funny! :Bad day: 

There are some emoticons that I have wanted to use but haven't figured out how to work them in. :Girl power:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ROFL! That's awesome ... you and I share that fear!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smcry: 

Marie....great post! I was hysterical reading your lines w/the mismatched emoticons next to it LOL! :HistericalSmiley: 

I think we all have this fear. Very important to proof read your posts....not that I usually do :brownbag: I'm apologizing in advance if I have in the past or future posted an incorrect emoticon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 30 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856535


> You are too funny! :Bad day:
> 
> There are some emoticons that I have wanted to use but haven't figured out how to work them in. :Girl power:[/B]


Yes, me too! And, alas ... I am not sure what some of them mean! :brownbag: 

And, this one ... I always *read* wrong! :rockon: It looks like an angry person, to me! Instead of *rockon* ... it looks like *rockout* to me!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!!! You crack me up totally!! I am dying laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying 2:

Let's admit it... there are some that seem wrong but actually are right !!! KWIM!?!?!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smrofl: You're so funny. Love your examples of wrong emoticons. I've actually made a few of those goofs but caught it before I posted it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*dies* Oh thank you for the laugh!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

opcorn: This one's funny.

I have to be honest and say I never even knew these things were here. Duh.
xoxoxox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Too Funny~~~~Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl: :goodpost: 


Can someone add a foot in mouth emoticon? I am always afraid I will need that one...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 30 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856578


> :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl: :goodpost:
> 
> 
> Can someone add a foot in mouth emoticon? I am always afraid I will need that one...[/B]


LOL Ditto!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That is absolutely hilarious!!! Thank you for starting this thread. I really did need the laugh tonight.

Can't help it, but this is one of my favorite smilies. :hump: I always thought it was some kind of celebration dance until it's true meaning came up in a thread.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 30 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856502


> One of my greatest fears here on SM ... is making a mistake on something I am about to send and post ... like using the wrong emoticon!!! Several times I have previewed what I am about to send, and realized that I have clicked on the wrong emoticon! So far, I have caught the error. But, heaven help me, if I really mess up, with someone reading a post with a mistaken emoticon ... before I can go back and edit! That is one of my greatest nightmares!
> 
> Like ...
> 
> ...


You are a HOOT! :huh: 

I am so very sorry you have this fear.  

I hope you can overcome this fear soon so post OFTEN and read it before "reply", like me. :bysmilie:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: This is why I usually check my posts before I hit reply. I know I am very capable of doing that and I would be horrified if I did and didn't notice it. :biggrin: Even with pm's I always double check the recipent's name


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg, i type SO fast and I hardly ever re-read. I stay with the safe emoticons like :wub: and :grouphug: Now you will all think i am not being sincere when I use them, lol. But i am!

You are so cute & funny!! :smhelp: (lol!)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856553


> OMG!!!! You crack me up totally!! I am dying laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying 2:
> 
> Let's admit it... there are some that seem wrong but actually are right !!! KWIM!?!?![/B]


Yes ... I know what you mean, Sher.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 1 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856696


> omg, i type SO fast and I hardly ever re-read. I stay with the safe emoticons like :wub: and :grouphug: Now you will all think i am not being sincere when I use them, lol. But i am!
> 
> You are so cute & funny!! :smhelp: (lol!)[/B]


I do the same thing - I stick to what I know because I am always nervous about using one wrong!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL :HistericalSmiley: You are so funny! 


I'm sorry you have this fear....I never had it...probably because i never thought about it  

Thanks, now I have something else to worry about. :blink: 

I LOVE our emotion icons!!! There are some that I'd like to use, but haven't had an occassion yet..

olice: Is this a cop? 
:tumbleweed: and a piece of tumbleweed? hummmmm....
:shy: and a little guy popping out of a chimney....like Santa??

I'd like one with his shoulders raised as to say "duh, I don't know" - cause there's alot of things I don't know :blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 1 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856748


> LOL :HistericalSmiley: You are so funny!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you have this fear....I never had it...probably because i never thought about it
> ...


 olice: Yes, I think it's a cop. I think it's Joe.  

Sooooo, just in case you see that emoticon, well, you better ... :behindsofa: Or, hide here ... :shy: Forget this ... :hiding: Reminds me when I was in Catholic school and we had drills to hide under the desk ... in case the Atom bomb hit. Even as a young kid, I didn't think hiding under the desk would help.  

I don't know why I picture Joe as a State Trooper. If he is, I'd hide in the chimney. :shy: I think most troopers hit the highways. 

I haven't figured out what the tumbleweed means. Please let me know ... if you know.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 1 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856765


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 1 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856748





> LOL :HistericalSmiley: You are so funny!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you have this fear....I never had it...probably because i never thought about it
> ...


 olice: Yes, I think it's a cop. I think it's Joe.  

Sooooo, just in case you see that emoticon, well, you better ... :behindsofa: Or, hide here ... :shy: Forget this ... :hiding: Reminds me when I was in Catholic school and we had drills to hide under the desk ... in case the Atom bomb hit. Even as a young kid, I didn't think hiding under the desk would help.  

I don't know why I picture Joe as a State Trooper. If he is, I'd hide in the chimney. :shy: I think most troopers hit the highways. 

I haven't figured out what the tumbleweed means. Please let me know ... if you know. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pete and I always say YoYo has tumbleweeds blowing through his brain....


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 30 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856578


> :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl: :goodpost:
> 
> 
> Can someone add a foot in mouth emoticon? I am always afraid I will need that one...[/B]


ROFL :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

This thread is hilarious! Those darn emoticons could get us in lots of trouble LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 1 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856794


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 30 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856578





> :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl: :goodpost:
> 
> 
> Can someone add a foot in mouth emoticon? I am always afraid I will need that one...[/B]


ROFL :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

This thread is hilarious! Those darn emoticons could get us in lots of trouble LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Watch out for this guy. olice:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 1 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856786


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 1 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856765





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 1 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856748





> LOL :HistericalSmiley: You are so funny!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you have this fear....I never had it...probably because i never thought about it
> ...


 olice: Yes, I think it's a cop. I think it's Joe.  

Sooooo, just in case you see that emoticon, well, you better ... :behindsofa: Or, hide here ... :shy: Forget this ... :hiding: Reminds me when I was in Catholic school and we had drills to hide under the desk ... in case the Atom bomb hit. Even as a young kid, I didn't think hiding under the desk would help.  

I don't know why I picture Joe as a State Trooper. If he is, I'd hide in the chimney. :shy: I think most troopers hit the highways. 

I haven't figured out what the tumbleweed means. Please let me know ... if you know. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pete and I always say YoYo has tumbleweeds blowing through his brain....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh. I think I have some of those blowing through my brain, too! :tumbleweed:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that was so funny LOOOOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 1 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856765


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 1 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856748





> LOL :HistericalSmiley: You are so funny!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you have this fear....I never had it...probably because i never thought about it
> ...


 olice: Yes, I think it's a cop. I think it's Joe.  

Sooooo, just in case you see that emoticon, well, you better ... :behindsofa: Or, hide here ... :shy: Forget this ... :hiding: Reminds me when I was in Catholic school and we had drills to hide under the desk ... in case the Atom bomb hit. Even as a young kid, I didn't think hiding under the desk would help.  

I don't know why I picture Joe as a State Trooper. If he is, I'd hide in the chimney. :shy: I think most troopers hit the highways. 

I haven't figured out what the tumbleweed means. Please let me know ... if you know. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

The tumbleweed means you're impatient waiting for info ... nothing to do but watch tumbleweeds.....

Like when we post that we are waiting for info from Deb about a rescue or ... "Is he there yet?" :tumbleweed:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE


> The tumbleweed means you're impatient waiting for info ... nothing to do but watch tumbleweeds.....
> 
> Like when we post that we are waiting for info from Deb about a rescue or ... "Is he there yet?" :tumbleweed:[/B]


Thank you, Sher.  

See all that we can learn on SM?


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Very funny. I'm cracking up reading this :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, this is for you! This is the thread I was talking about! Enjoy!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> One of my greatest fears here on SM ... is making a mistake on something I am about to send and post ... like using the wrong emoticon!!! Several times I have previewed what I am about to send, and realized that I have clicked on the wrong emoticon! So far, I have caught the error. But, heaven help me, if I really mess up, with someone reading a post with a mistaken emoticon ... before I can go back and edit! That is one of my greatest nightmares!
> 
> Like ...
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That was so funny. I really needed a good laugh. And I noticed that nobody found a use for :tumbleweed: but now we have a baby boy rescue named Tumbleweed to cheer for. 

Hey....we still need some birthday cake and three or four other happy birthday emoticons. We should use MiMi's birthday cake as a starter.

You are so sweet, Marie. You absolutely MUST get healthy, we...the world..NEED you. Not to get mushy or anything, but I hold you in my heart and pray for your well being.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> That was so funny. I really needed a good laugh. And I noticed that nobody found a use for :tumbleweed: but now we have a baby boy rescue named Tumbleweed to cheer for.
> 
> Hey....we still need some birthday cake and three or four other happy birthday emoticons. We should use MiMi's birthday cake as a starter.
> 
> You are so sweet, Marie. You absolutely MUST get healthy, we...the world..NEED you. Not to get mushy or anything, but I hold you in my heart and pray for your well being.


I am glad you enjoyed it, Sylvia! And, hey ... how cool about the tumbleweed! Who would ever have guessed that one of the rescues would be named Tumbleweed!

I agree that it would be nice to have some Happy Birthday emoticons.

((((((( And, Sylvia ))))))) Thank you so much for the lovely and touching compliments. I think you are sweet, too!:tender:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha! Tumbleweed!:tumbleweed:How cool!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Also, I am really glad this thread was revived because I too needed a good laugh! too funny Marie...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol I have wondered from time to time if I made that mistake:HistericalSmiley:I waited for years to use :beating a dead hors and did one time:brownbag:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> One of my greatest fears here on SM ... is making a mistake on something I am about to send and post ... like using the wrong emoticon!!! Several times I have previewed what I am about to send, and realized that I have clicked on the wrong emoticon! So far, I have caught the error. But, heaven help me, if I really mess up, with someone reading a post with a mistaken emoticon ... before I can go back and edit! That is one of my greatest nightmares!
> 
> Like ...
> 
> ...


Yes, I know this is an old thread that I made almost four years ago ... but, for some of our newer family members ... and, for some of our older members ... well, I thought it would be fun to repost something lighthearted on this gorgeous morning in Ashburn, VA!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my that is so funny and yep easy to do. There are so many to choose from and with my eyesight, I have probably done it and not realized.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow this post is really cute! ummm can you really high jack a post ?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wacko1:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Funny,Thankyou for reposting that. I have never seen it before and I also have the same fear of posting something wrong or un intentionaly hurting someones feelings. I would feel just awful if did that.:cheer:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the smiles today:w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> That was so funny. I really needed a good laugh. And I noticed that nobody found a use for :tumbleweed: but now we have a baby boy rescue named Tumbleweed to cheer for.
> 
> Hey....we still need some birthday cake and three or four other happy birthday emoticons. We should use MiMi's birthday cake as a starter.
> 
> You are so sweet, Marie. You absolutely MUST get healthy, we...the world..NEED you. Not to get mushy or anything, but I hold you in my heart and pray for your well being.





Sylie said:


> :wacko1:


Looks to me like we have to request a Sylvia emoticon ...B)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Marie....you are too funny! I haven't laughed that much in a long time....


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great laugh, thank you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

It's not an emoticon but, as requested, here is "foot in mouth!" 
:supacool:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha gotta love this thread :-D thanx for the giggles


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:tumbleweed:an oldie but a goodie LOL 

I always liked this tumbleweed but it's an underused emoticon....and I can never pronounce that word (luckily we don't need to here)...who doesn't like a tumbleweed? lol

sometimes I do wish we had the welcome ones up near the top because if I'm lazy or in a hurry and just want to use a 'welcome' instead of writing it...I have to 'go advanced' search down thru the list to find it. now that's lazy!
we need a lounger emoticon.:blush:


oh Sylvie I just noticed you mentioned the tumbleweed, I didn't read it because I couldnt' see the green print very well...I need new glasses. Yes I agree about the tumbleweed,LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Actually, I was looking for one of my old posts on Snowball's last dental and came across this thread again! So, I thought I would repost this one once again ... thinking that maybe some of the newer SM members might like reading it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks! I may not be a newer member, but I enjoyed the laugh again this morning!!! :HistericalSmiley:


:Girl power: ....I particularly like the girl waving a bra on a stick...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Thanks! I may not be a newer member, but I enjoyed the laugh again this morning!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> :Girl power: ....I particularly like the girl waving a bra on a stick...



This is the first time I noticed that is a bra she's waving !!! LOL


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thread Hi-Jacking???*



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hi-jack your thread. :supacool: (I never heard of hi-jacking a thread until I became a member of SM)


*That was a funny post!--
*I have an actual similar worry about anyone ever taking what I write the wrong way because written words can be so very 'subjective' depending on how someone else interprets them. The tone of my voice can't be heard or the look on my face, which makes a big difference in someone knowing how I really meant something.

*?? But what in the heck is thread hi-jacking??
* I'm trying to figure out if I've done this at all? The following story didn't happen-- I'm just using this as an example: say for example someone has started a thread showing their dog in a stroller for instance, in response I've posted a photo of my dog in his stroller on the other persons thread, is that thread hi-jacking? I've noticed that at times no one comments on my post or photo in the cases when I've done that & I've posted some darn cute photos lol. _*Maybe I was* *'thread hi-jacking' & I didn't know it lol!*_ Whenever I've posted things like that in other peoples threads it's only because I'm trying to 'relate' to that person & 'share' a similar experience. *Was this bad?? *If this is not what thread hi-jacking is then what is it? Could someone please 'enlighten me' about what it is? I haven't participated in many other forums before so don't 100% know the decorum.

{P.S. I love the emoticon selection that comes with being a 'Lifetime Premium Member', but for now I'm sticking with my 'free' membership but maybe someday I'll upgrade. I also notice that with the 'free membership' my newer posts seem to get 'bumped to the end of a thread' after posts made by premium members. At times I've been the first one to respond to a thread but my post winds up at the end of the thread after some premium members have responded to the same post. I guess being first in line might be a 'perk' to being 'premium' lol:HistericalSmiley:.}


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same thing here, darn bifocals and tiny emoticons..:smpullhair:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's really funny Marie--the beauty of making a mistake--should it happen--is the ability to correct it. After all, we are all human and we all make mistakes from time to time. And, most important we all have a sense of humor and the ability to forgive:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:confused1:I think that's why I don't use many of these. I'm not sure what they all mean!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Thanks! I may not be a newer member, but I enjoyed the laugh again this morning!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> :Girl power: ....I particularly like the girl waving a bra on a stick...





Maglily said:


> This is the first time I noticed that is a bra she's waving !!! LOL


This is funny!!! :HistericalSmiley:

I don't think I zeroed in on that before!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> That's really funny Marie--the beauty of making a mistake--should it happen--is the ability to correct it. After all, we are all human and we all make mistakes from time to time. And, most important we all have a sense of humor and the ability to forgive:wub:



good thoughts :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> *That was a funny post!--
> *I have an actual similar worry about anyone ever taking what I write the wrong way because written words can be so very 'subjective' depending on how someone else interprets them. The tone of my voice can't be heard or the look on my face, which makes a big difference in someone knowing how I really meant something.
> 
> *?? But what in the heck is thread hi-jacking??
> ...



I don't think it's hijacking if you are on topic with the original post, photos added or not. But if someone's post veers off the original thread/topic, and the following posts revolve around that, its hijacked. For instance if a big convo starts about hijacking we would be hijacking this thread. Not sure if one response qualifies.B)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LOVE_BABY said:


> *That was a funny post!--
> *I have an actual similar worry about anyone ever taking what I write the wrong way because written words can be so very 'subjective' depending on how someone else interprets them. The tone of my voice can't be heard or the look on my face, which makes a big difference in someone knowing how I really meant something.
> 
> *?? But what in the heck is thread hi-jacking??
> ...


Sandy, I am glad you enjoyed the humor in my thread because that was my intent ... although sometimes I do worry that I will post the wrong emoticon and won't catch it within the short time limit we have to go back and edit/correct it. However, this thread was meant to be funny ... and, most people got a kick out of it. :thumbsup: 

When I initially posted the thread ... there were a lot of SM members who are no longer here ... so, I just decided to repost it ... just in case new members, or older members, who missed it, might enjoy it, too.

Hmmm. I never paid attention to Premium members having a better selection of emoticons. Wouldn't that mean that you can't see emoticons at all? 

Maggie, who is one of our moderators, can answer your question ... about if premium members posts are being bumped up on a thread. I doubt that is happening. I am guessing that several people might be posting around the same time. 

As for hi-jacking ... I think Brenda explained it very well.:thumbsup:

I, too, didn't have any idea what hi-jacking a thread meant until I joined SM. Years ago ... (gosh, it's been about fifteen plus years ago!) Oprah used to hold forums through AOL. Every day there would be a question relating to the show that was broadcast that day. Well ... one show was about a particular church that preached women should submit to their husbands. So, the question for that day was if we believed the same way. :HistericalSmiley: Of course, there were a few answers that took it to heart. But, then there were those of us who couldn't help but make light of it. My first response was that I have control over the TV remote ... I figured my answer would make it very clear where I stand on submission. :HistericalSmiley: Anyway ...

There was a group of about forty- five of us that ended up staying there every day and holding conversations about everything under the sun! The conversations were witty, humorous, supportive, inspiring, educational, and sometimes sad ... you name it. Years later, I still have close friendships that came out of meeting on that particular Oprah's board. I doubt I have ever mentioned here ... but, I was given legal permission from the members on that particular board to one day write a book about all of us. I still have a huge stack of printouts and notes for that. 

Many forums though now have rules set in place not to highjack threads ... and, I can understand why that needs to be on certain forums. 

Facebook is another story ... we get to write to our heart's content ... on our own FB page ...without worrying about hi-jacking.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

To answer the questions, premium members don't get "bumped up" on a thread. What I have seen happen is that while you are composing the reply, others post ahead of you. 

And I thought everyone had access to the same emoticons. I don't see that listed as being one of the "perks" of premium members. I do know that on mobile browsers, the emoticons work slightly different, but it's the same list.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

very cute!!


----------

